
Why Arrington is Wrong about Yahoo!-Google Deal - O'Reilly Radar - ajbatac
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/06/why-arrington-is-wrong-about-y.html
======
sealedidentity
That was a well thought out post. In addition to my previous comment posted
here, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=217636> I forgot to mention that
Yahoo is quite big in the non US, BRIC (Brazil Russia India China) market. I
am not sure finance types really understand what drives techies, creation and
creativity as the root of one's personality and validation. While I'm as much
for making a buck as the next person I'd rather do it while creating
something.

MSFT stock has been flat for half a decade now while Yahoo's been going up
slowly in the same time. If their Panama system does well, maybe they can get
a piece of the Adwords pie.

I think Ballmer's been a disaster for Microsoft, no CEO has had such flat
ratings on stock for about a decade and still kept his job. Though
stockholders might think Jerry's doing a lousy job only 16% of their stocks
would've seen the MSFT valuation of $35. Which translates to about 12% gains
overall or a $2.4 increase in share value from when MSFT's interest in Yahoo
went public. Even if they dump their stock now, they're coming out on tops. So
I give props to Yahoo for aligning with Google in the meanwhile and
safeguarding their research and development teams and work.

------
zandorg
I fear what happens if someone buys Yahoo then tries to break up (or ruin)
Geocities and Yahoo Groups. Geocities is a treasure trove of old and new
websites and it should not go the way of most web hosting ISPs did, by
deleting millions of webpages.

------
RobertL
Arrington is wrong about everything. So what's new.

